# New here...CFS questions



## confetti (Sep 17, 2000)

Hi all,I've spent some time on the ibs board...originally I was diagnosed with that but now my doctor (and me) doubt that's what I really have. With my symptoms, I'm wondering if I don't have cfs. I read somewhere that nausea can be a symptoms of cfs...has anyone else heard this or experienced this? The nausea was (and sometimes still is) my worst symptom but I also have had a low-grade fever and generally just feeling blah (for the lack of a better term). I've felt like this for months so far and it has been quite debilitating.Thanks in advance for any replies. I was sick 8 years ago with something they thought may have been cfs (had no nausea then though) that finally started going away after about 7 months after I went on a really strict diet and started taking a lot of supplements...so I'm wondering if I have something similar again.


----------



## confetti (Sep 17, 2000)

Oh, I forgot to also add that I've had all the typical preliminary tests (blood, stool, upper gi) to rule out gi and other problems...I have seen a gastroenterologist and he's not testing for anything else right now.Thanks.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Confetti:Welcome to the other side of the board. I've had fm for 14 years and found nausea to be one of the symptoms, along with many others. I think these two conditions share a lot of similarites. Do you have pain in your body and difficulty sleeping. I usually get the nausea when the ibs is bad. Ginger tea is good for settling the stomach. As for the fatigue, I've learned to pace myself. That will probably be the most frustrating and difficult thing to do. But you must do this in order to function. The people on this board are great and they offer a lot of helpful information. Good luck and keep in touch.


----------



## confetti (Sep 17, 2000)

Thanks for the reply. I do have difficulty sleeping (usually the nauseous feeling seems to wake me up) and I didn't start with any pain really but now my back, shoulders and neck ache. I would say they ache more than hurt...like my muscles are a mess. Kind of like the typical flu-like symptoms people describe.I'm curious too why chronic fatigue and fibromyalgia are mentioned synonomously now...are they considered to be the same??Thanks!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi,welcome,i dont know there the same,but i know FM can effect every part of the body.listen to the advice"pace yourself",very important.denny


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2000)

Hi Confetti,I too have had problems with nausea, usually associated with pain in my neck, shoulders and head. This mixed with fogging and memory loss can make life less than exciting. Usually I have IBS at the same time. For me this mostly occurs with the ups and downs of my menstrual cycle although a bad flare up usually after over doing it and lack of good sleep just spreads through the month. I have got my symptoms in some kind of check at the moment by returning to my strict diet and remembering to take my supplements. I also use herbal remedies and Zantac, for my reflux problem. I also exercise gently mostly every other day.Shrinky posted information about a great site which is very helpful as is the site for the Fibromyalgia Network. http://www.fmnetnews.com which may also be of help.I am new to this board too and I have to say everyone is really kind and supportive. One of the worse parts is feeling you are alone with your symptoms; sometimes at odds with the medical profession. Here you feel accepted and understood.Take care and let us know how you are getting on.Gillian


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Hi there,Yes nausea is one of my symptoms of FMS. I had it last night. It gets so bad I try to sleep to get rid of it.I usually find I get it hwen my neck and the top of my pain is hurting.I sometimes get it while I am out having coffee with my friends. I remember it happening one day if the cafe and me mate was panicing as she didn't know what to do. I had to laugh even though I felt bad. I always sit near to a toilet now when I go out as I when it happens, I don't know if I am going to be sick or just faint.I think for me this is one of the worst parts. I mean if iI hurt, I know not to go out. But, this nausea can strike at any time and it really interupts my life.


----------

